# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Ինչպե՞ս դիմել PhD-ի

## Շինարար

Անգլալեզու, ռուսալեզու ֆորումներում շատ կարելի է գտնել նման թեմաների, որոնցում մարդիկ կիսվում են իրենց փորձով: Որոշեցի մեր ակումբում էլ ունենալ, գուցե մեկին պետք կա: Վերջերս մի հումոր մի տեղ հանդիպեց, թե 20 տարի առաջ, եթե մեզ ասեին, որ մի օր մարդը գրպանում կարող է մի սարք ունենալ, որովհ կարող է գտնել ինֆորմացիա ամբողջ աշխարհից և այն օգտագործել միայն ընկերների նկարները լայքելու ու զրուցելու համար, ոչ ոք չէր հավատա, բայց արի ու տես: Էս ի միջի այլոց:


Էնպես չի, որ իմ տարբերակը PhD-ի դիմելու լավագույնն է, բայց ես էսպես եմ արել: Ես որոշեցի, որ տարբեր միջազգային ծրագրերից՝ Էրազմուսներ, Չիվնինգներ, Դաադեր, խուսափեմ, ու ուղղակի դիմեմ ուսումնական հաստատություններ, ինչ կլինի, կլինի:

1. Առաջին հերթին, լավ կլինի, որ ոչ թե պարզապես որոշեք դիմել PhD-ի ու սկսեք փնտրել, թե ինչ հարմար բան կա, այլ ձեզ համար հստակեցնեք, թե ինչ թեմայի վրա եք ուզում աշխատել, ինչն է ձեզ հետաքրքրիր: Սա կօգնի համոզիչ personal statement և research proposal գրել: Հստակեցնելուց հետո գուգլը ձեզ օգնական, փնտրեք PhD և ձեր մասնագիտությունը կապակցությունը: Առաձնացրեք հնարավորինս մեծ ցանկ՝ համասլարանների, որոնց կարող եք դիմել: Ես մոտ 60-70 համալսարան էի առանձնացրել, բայց ընթացքում որոշեցի, որ ուզում եմ անպայման անգլալեզու երկրում սովորել: Քանի որ ամերիկյան համալսարաններն ավելի հարուստ են, ավելի շատ կրթաթոշակային հնարավորություններ ունեն, ցանկս կրճատեցի, թողեցի միայն ամերիկյանները, կարծեմ 27 համասլարան էի գտել իմ մասնագիտությամբ՝ ամենաբարձր վարկանիշ ունեցողներից մինչև ընդհանրապես վարկանիշ չունեցողներ: Անգլիականները բացառեցի, որովհետև ոչ անգլիախոս, ոչ եվրամիության և ոչ Բրիտանիայի նախկին գաղութ երկրների համար համարյա կրթաթոշակային հնարավորություններ չկան բրիտանական բուհերում (կարող եմ սխալվել, համենայն դեպս ես իմ փնտրտուքներում էդպես էի հասկացել):

2. Հերթով մտեք ձեր առանձնացրած համալսարանների կայքերը, ուսումնասիրեք դասախոսական կազմը, տեսեք՝ կա՞ն մարդիկ, ովքեր կկարողանան ձեր կարծիքով ձեր աշխատանքը ղեկավարել: Սովորաբար խորհուրդ է տրվում բուհ դիմել, եթե գոնե երկու մասնագետ ունեն, ովքեր կկարողանան ղեկավարել: Քանի որ իմ մասնագիտությունը մի քիչ էդքան էլ մեծ տարածում չունի, ես էդպիսի բուհ չգտա, բավարավեցի մեկական մասնագետ ունեցողներով: Էդ 27 բուհից երևի 18-20-ում կային համապատասխան մասնագետներ: 


3. Հերթով նամակ գրեք ձեր պոտնեցիալ ղեկավարներին, պատմեք ձեր մասին, կրթության, ինչ թեմայով եք ուզում զբաղվել, հետաքրքրվեք արդյոք կցանկանան ձեր աշխատանք ղեկավարել: Ես նաև հետաքրքվում էի՝ արդյոք ունեն կրթաթոշակային հնարավորություններ, բայց սա ավելորդ հարց էր, որովհետև միևնույն է՝ համալսրանների կայքերում արդեն էդ մասին ինֆորմացիա կա: Խորհուրդ է տրվում յուրաքանչյուրին ունիկալ նամակ գրել, նաև ցույց տալ, որ ծանոթ եք իրենց գիտական գործունեությանը: Ես էդքան հավես չունեի, քոփի փասթ էի անում, ու չխուսափեցի շատ տարածված սխալներից, երբ մոռանում են դասախոսի կամ համալսարանի անունի փոխել: Միայն դասախոսներից մեկի դեպքում, ում համարյա բոլոր աշխատությունները կարդացել էի, ունիկալ նամակ գրեցի, պատմեցի, թե ինչ առիթով ինչ եմ կարդացել: Էն էլ էդ մարդը թոշակի էր անցել, բայց ինձ  խորհուրդ տվեց, թե ամերկյան համալսարաններից իմ հետաքրքրությունների շրջանակի համար որ երեքն են լավագույնը, ընդ որում իր աշխատած բուհը չկար եռյակում, երեքի պոտենցիալ ղեկավարներն էլ ցանկություն հայտնեցին ղեկավարել, եթե ընդունվեմ: Ընդհանուր 11 համասլարանից պոտենցիալ ղեկավարի հետ համաձայնություն ձեռք բերեցի, որ եթե ընդունվեմ, կղեկավարեն աշխատանքս: Ընդ որում դեպքեր եղան, որ չէին պատասխանել, մի շաբաթից նույն նամակը չպատասխանողներին նորից ուղարկեցի, ի վերջո բոլորից պատասխաններ ստացա: Պատասխան ստանալուց հետո ընդամենը պետք է շնորհակալություն հայտնել ու երկրորդ նամակ չգրել, մի քանի դեպքում ես երկրորդ նամակն ուղարկելու սխալն արեցի ու էլ պատասխան չստացա, մեկ էլ դիմել-վերջացնելուց հետո կգրեք, որ դիմել եք:

Ամերիկացիները սովորաբար դիմում են 5-20 բուհ, որն ընդունվեցին, ընդունվեցին, շանսերի մեծացման համար լավ է: Կարող եք մտնել thegradcafe ֆորում, կարդալ էդ մասին, խորհրդակցել մարդկանց հետ:

4. Էս դասախոսների հետ կապ հաստատելու պրոցեսը սկսել էի գարնանը, իսկ ամերիկյան բուհեր դիմելու ժամկետը աշունն է, էդ ընթացքում կարող եք նախապատրաստվել Թոյֆլ ու ՋիԱրԻ թեստերի համար, պատրաստել մյուս թղթերը, personal statement-ը, հոդվածը. անգլերենով ահագին ծավալուն հոդված են ուզում, որը իմ նման ոչ շատ վարժ անգլերեն իմացողի համար ահագին ժամանակատար էր: Իմ վատ փորձից խուրհուրդ եմ տալիս մանսագետների թարգմանել չտալ, նույնիսկ ձեր գրածն ուրիշին ստուգել չտալ, ոչինչ թող հոդերի կիրառության, ճիշտ բառի ընտրության որոշ սխալներ լինեն, բայց ձեր մանսագիտությամբ, առավել ևս ձեր հետաքրքրությունների նեղ շրջանակով ոչ մի թարգմանիչ ձեզնից լավ չի թարգմանի: Ես թարգմանել տվեցի, հետո էդ թարգմանել տվածը ուրիշ ստուգել տվեցի, հետո էդ ստուգվածը թողեցի, ինքս նստեցի, թարգմանեցի: Էլ չեմ ասում, երբ թարգմանիչը դու ես, դա սեփական աշխատանքի զուտ թարգմանություն չի, այլ ավելի հարստացում, փոփոխություններ: 

5. Պոտենցիալ ղեկավար ունենալը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ հաստատ կընդունվեք, բայց նշանակում է, որ ղեկավարի բացակայության պատճառով ձեզ հաստատ չեն մերժի, այսինքն ընդունվելու շանսերը մեծանում են 1 տոկոսով, բայց դա շատ կարևոր 1 տոկոս է, որովհետև մինչ էդ ձեր շանսերը 0 տոկոս էին:

6. Ամերիկացիները սովորաբար ունենում են այսպես ասած դրիմ սքուլ դիմելուց առաջ, որպեսզի մի քանի տեղ ընդւոնվելուց հետո շատ տվայտանքների մեջ չընկնեն, թե որն ընտրեն: Ես էլ մոդայից հետ չէի մնացել, ու ընտրել էի Քալամբիա Յունիվըրսիթին, թկեւզ պոտենցիալ ղեկավարներ ունեի ավելի բարձր վականիշ ունեցող ևս երկու բուհում. նախ, որովհետև իրենց հետաքրքրությունների շրջանակը շատ մոտ է ինձ՝ հիմա, այսօր, այս պահին. ես դա շատ եմ սիրում, երկրորդ, որովհետև իմ թոշակառու գիտնականի խորհուրդ տված եռյակում կար, և երրորդ, որովհետև մի անգամ դիմել էի ու չէի անցել, որովհետև էս ամենը, ինչ գրեցի չգիտեի, ամեն բան սխալ էի արել, սկսած թեմայի ընտրությունից: Ընտրել էի ինձ համար բացարձակապես անհետաքրքիր մի բան, չգիտես ինչու որոշելով որ իմ դեպքում դա կմեծացնի ընդունվելու շանսերը, հոդվածը թարգմանել էի տվել ու հետո ստուգել տվել, հետո ուղղակի վրայով մի հատ էլ անցել, ու չնայած չէի հավանել, բայց ուղարկեցի, personal statement-ը գրել էի, բնականաբար, ոչ թե այն, ինչ մտածում եմ,  այլ այնպես, ինչպես իմ կարծիքով կմեծանա ընդւոնվելու շանսերս, նույնիսկ երաշավորագիր գրողների համար էր դժվար հիմնավորել, թե ինչու ես պետք է այդ թեմայով զբաղվեմ: Մանավանդ որ երեքից երկուսի դեպքում գրողը ես էի իրականում, դե ինչպես մեզ մոտ ընդունված է: Եվ դիմել էի ընդամենը մեկ բուհի: Էդպես չեն անում, գոնե 3 տեղ պետք է փորձել:

----------

Arpine (16.09.2014), ivy (26.08.2014), Lusina (26.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (26.08.2014), Ռեյ սամա (26.08.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

Ժող ջան, նախորդ գրառմանս համարակալումները նախատեսված էին առանձնացնելու դիմելու հետ կապված քայլերը, բայց էդպես չստացվեց, դրա համար էս գրառմանս մեջ պարբերությունները չեմ համարակալի:

Ուրեմն չգիտեմ, ոնց կստացվեր, եթե էս տարի դիմեի արդեն ունենալով էդ ցուցումները, որոնք նշել եմ նախորդ գրառման մեջ, բայց ամեն բան այլ կերպ ստացվեց: Բուհերից մեկի դասախոսը չնայած մերժեց ղեկավարել իմ աշխատանքը. արդեն երկու ուսանող ուներ, բայց ինձ խորհուրդ տվեց մի այլ բուհից մի այլ դասախոսի, ով, իր ասելով, ամենամոտն էր իմ հետաքրքրությունների նեղ շրջանակաին Ամերիկայում: Չնայած հետո պարզեցի, որ ավելի մոտ մարդ էլ կա ու էդ բուհը ես բաց էի թողել, բայց էդ ժամանակ արդեն շատ ուշ էր, ես ուրիշ տեղ ընդւոնվել էի: Ուրեմն գրեցի էդ դասախոսին, նա ասած, որ իրենց մոտ PhD չկա, բայց ինձ խորհուրդ տվեց դիմել մենակ իր խոսքով ամենահեղինակավոր բուհեր ու յոթ համալսարան խորհուրդ տվեց՝ 2-ը ամերիկյան, 5-ը՝ բրիտանական: Ամերիկյաններից մեկից արդեն ունեի պոտենցիալ ղեկավար (վերը հիշատակված դրիմ սքուլը), մյուսը Հարվարդն էր, որքան էլ ինքասիրությունս շոյվեր, որ ինձ խորհուրդ են տալիս Հարվարդ դիմել, այն ի սկզբանե էի բացառել, որովհետև ինձ դուր չէր եկել ծրագրի տևողությունը՝ 7 տարի, շատ մեր մեջ, ոչ ոքի չասեք, նաև Թոյֆլի մինիմումը, որին չէի բավարարում, էս իրոք գաղտնիք ա, մարդու չասեք: Մյուս հինգը բրիտանական բուհեր էին, ու էլի բնականաբար՝ Օքսֆորդ, Քեմբրիջ ու և այլն, որոնց անունները լսած էլ չէի: Օքսֆորդում պոտենցիալ ղեկավարի ոչ ոքի չտեսա, իմ հասկանալով իրանք ավելի շատ միջանադար են սիրում, գուցե լավ չփնտրեցի: Քեմբրիջի կայք իմ տրակտոր կոմպով չկարողացա մտնեմ, իբր մտնեի՝ ընդունվելու էի, էլի:Դ Մնացին և այլնը, որոնցից մեկը ընդհանրապես չհավանեցի, մյուս երկուսը շոտլանդական բուհեր էին, ընդ որում Էդինբուրգից էդ դասախոսը նաև կոնկրետ դասախոսի անուն էր խորհուրդ տվել: Երկուսին էլ գրեցի՝ օգտագործելով քոփի փասթի հակացուցված մեթոդը ու ավելացնելով, թե ով է ինձ խորհուրդ տվել իրենց գրել: Էդինբուրգի դասախոսից ավտոմատ իմեյլ եկավ, որ արձակուրդի մեջ է և նակակներին կպատասխանի միայն սեպտեմբերին:

Մյուսից հետաքրքրվեցին, մինչև դիմելս ուզեցին դիմումիս դիպլոմներիս միջուկները, հետո իրար մեջ քննարկեիցն, ու գրեցին, որ եթե ընդունվեմ, իրենք պատրաստ են ղեկավարել: Կրթաթոշակները, ինչպես ասացի, վերաբերվում էին լիքը պետությունների, բայց ոչ Հայաստանին: Սկսեցի չեմուչումս, թե անիմաստ չեմ ուզում դիմել, ասացին լավ ուսումնասիրի հլա, ընդունվես, ուրիշ տեղից կրթաթոշակ կճարես, համ էլ մեր կայքը մի հատ էլ զննննի: Երևի դրանից ավել բան ասելու իրավունք էլ չունեին: Իրոք, շատ լավ զննելուց հետո գտա ընդամենը մի հնարավորություն իրենց կայքում, որի վերջնաժամկետը մայիսի վերջն էր, երևացող էլ տեղ էր, ոնց էի աչքաթող արել, ուղարկեցի լինկն իրենց, ասացի՝ սրան եմ դիմում: Մայիսի կեսերն էր էդ ժամանակ: Պատասխանեցին՝ կեցցես դու, ոնց էլ գտար:ԴԴ Էնքան կուլտուրական են: Ո՞վ էր էս վերջերս ֆեյսբուքում չես ջոգում արա-ի անգլալեզու կուլտուրական տարբերակը գրել, ինձ էս վերջերս էդ արտահայտությունը շատ են գրում: Էս ընթացքում ամեն դեպքում իրանք կացուկամ էին, ու երևի զգալով էդ չես ջոգում արա-ն, գրեցին, թե համոզվա՞ծ եմ, որ կկարողանամ անգելենով նման աշխատանք գրել: Պատասխանեցի անկեղծ, որ իմ անգլերենի վիճակն էն ա, ինչ տեսնում եք, որ հոդվածում էլ լիքը սխալներ կլինեն՝ ոնց վերը նշեցի՝ հոդի կիրառման, բառի ընտրության, և այլն, որ ոչ թե համոզված չեմ, այլ վստահ եմ, որ ինձ համար շատ դժվար ա լինելու: Ու գրեցի, որ եթե փոշմանել եք, ախպեր ջան, էլ անիմաստ չգրեմ, կաշվիցս դուրս գալ չեմ կարող, էս ա: Էլի կուլտուրական ձևով գրեցին, թե վատ ես ջոգում արա, յանի՝ ինչից որոշեցիր, թե փոշմանել ենք:ԴԴ 


Մի խոսքով, ժող ջան, իրանց նաև research proposal էր պետք, որն ամերիկյան բուհերում չեն պահանջում: Քանի որ թեմաս էսօր-հիմայի մասին ա, ահագին մամուլ կարդացի, ուսումնասիրություններ չկա, կամ ես չգտա, մամուլին հղումներով և այլն, գրեցի, ու նշեցի, որ եթե ղեկավարների հետ հետագա քննարկումների արդյունքում որոշվի ինչ-որ բաներ փոխել ուղղվածության մեջ, օրինակ էս-էն, մնալով իմ հետաքրքրությունների շրջանակում, պատրաստ եմ: Սա կարևոր պահ ա, պետք չի շատ կոնկրետ առաջարկ ներկայացնել, ինձ տենց ա թվում, personal statement-ը շատ հեշտ գրեցի, որովհետև իրոք էն մասին էր, ինչ ինձ հետաքրքիր ա եղել դեռ երրորդ կուրսից, ինչը փոխել ա իմ վերաբերմունքը մասնագիտությանս նկատմամբ, երբ լիովին հիասթափված էի ու հանկարծ գտել էի, որ չէ, կա մի նեղ բնագավառ էդ ամենում, ինչն իրոք ինձ համար շատ հետաքրքիր ա: Ու իրոք ահագին անցած ուղի ունի էդ նեղ մասնագիտացման առումով արդեն իսկ: Համոզված եմ հենց դա էլ հաշվի առնվեց իրանց որոշման մեջ: Ահագին երկար նամակագրության մեջ երևում էր, որ իրոք տիրապետում եմ նյութի համար անհրաժեշտ բազային:

Մեծ հույսեր չունենալով՝ դիմեցի, ուղղակի մտածեցի՝ միևնույն ա՝ իմ պլաններում սա չկար, ինչ կլինի, կլինի:Բայց եթե լիներ, էլ աշունը չէի դիմի ու սպասի պատասխանին եկող տարի, այսինքն էլ տարի չէի կորցնում: Կրթաթոշակի որոշումը, որքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի, ավելի շուտ ստացա, դե արդեն պարզ էր, որ ստացվել ա: 

Կներեք երկար գրառման համար ու, թե էսպիսի գործընթացների մասին ավելի լավ գիտեք, ու ավելի ճիշտ ձևեր գիտեք, ուղղակի ես էլ ասացի իմ փորձով կիսվեմ: Դուք էլ ազատ եք ձեր փորձով կիսվել: Ով իմանա, մեկին կարող ա պետք գա:

----------

Arpine (16.09.2014), boooooooom (26.08.2014), ivy (26.08.2014), Lusina (26.08.2014), Արէա (26.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (26.08.2014), Ռեյ սամա (26.08.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

Ժող, ահավոր շատ սխալներ, վրիպակներ կան գրառմանս մեջ, բայց կոմպս էս պահին տրակտոր էլ չի, կոմբայն ա, ի վիճակի չեմ ուղղումներ անել: Ներող եղեք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շին, էս ինչ լրիվ ամերիկյան ձևով ես գրել  :LOL:  
Էսօր որ ժամանակ ունենամ, ես իմ փորձից կգրեմ, իմը լրիվ տարբեր ա:

----------

Շինարար (26.08.2014)

----------

